# Pictures from Serpentus Exotics, Scotland



## biohazard156

We use this shop all the time, and we decided we should take some pics to show off how good it is in there...warning...loads of pics


----------



## biohazard156




----------



## biohazard156




----------



## biohazard156

phew! thats it...well...there is more but i think you get the idea 

Anna


----------



## boa-stu

looks good shame we're a bit far away to go there,it's what we lack in angus is a good reptile shop.


----------



## rob-stl-07

wow thats such a good shop id ove to go there but its too far.


----------



## solid

Looks very good. Great pics as well, looks like they have some very nice animals with good variety.


----------



## unrealjill

looks great - still not managed to go yet  will make a more of an effort this week


----------



## Johnnyp

Nice! Great photos too.


----------



## Zak

Its a cracking shop, wasnt in there 5 minutes and we were offered coffee, staff were friendly and knowledgebly. Excellent set ups and some quite different animals. Housemate was well impressed with tailless whip scorpions.


----------



## Nienna

Damnit I almost went a week or so ago but didn't have the time whilst I was up there. Will defo have to make time for a trip when I go to Edinburgh at the end of next month


----------



## SelinaRealm

Yup! Is a great shop. Been in a few times and it has always been immaculate. My wee boy always wants to go there cause the woman always gives him sweeties when he is in.....:lol2:


----------



## HadesDragons

Cracking pictures and it looks like a very good shop - the animals look clean and generally healthy!


----------



## Harrison

I popped in and the place looked extremely clean. Actually, if I remember correctly, the owner was going around cleaning things while I was there.

Scouting for Beardies... Thoroughly impressed with the selection of animals and equipment. Prices were not too bad at all and all the creatures seemed to be happy. No mixing of species and everyone was squeaky clean! :no1:


----------



## E.Crassus

love that young dumerils and the gtp
Wish i was in edinburgh, need another good rep shop in norfolk


----------



## LadyP

*More vouching*

I was in the other day too and they were fantastic. I will definately be using them even if I do have 2 other reptile places waaaaay closer.


----------



## weeminx

brilliant pictures anna.....:no1:
ive got a brill picture of ryan but im sure he would kill me stone dead if i posted it lol :lol2:


----------



## Grakky

Look like a great shop! Wish I was close to it! (and not the other end of the country :whistling2

And the pics are fab, love the last one, it's soo sweet.


----------



## LauraN

Yeah, fantastic pics Anna :no1:

I love the shop, stay 10mins away and it's tempting not to go in and visit every day lol. Normally visit once or twice a week though.

Need to get myself down there this week for crickets.

The owners are great people and they really look after the animals.


----------



## tat2stu

fantastic place
friendly and always busy
got my wee crestie there
if anyones in the area you must visit:welcome:


----------



## slugster

brilliant shop was in there about 2 weeks ago, i,
'm surprised you didn't get a photo of the burmese python that was round the back it was a cracker. best reptile shop i've been in by far.:no1:


----------



## TianRunty

never been there yet, only ever been in the aquatic centre reptile shop wise. can't wait til I have an excuse to go through and have a visit. this new viv needs decorating, think i'll have a look in there for stuff :whistling2:


----------



## biohazard156

slugster said:


> brilliant shop was in there about 2 weeks ago, i,
> 'm surprised you didn't get a photo of the burmese python that was round the back it was a cracker. best reptile shop i've been in by far.:no1:


 
Ahhh Archie (burm) wasn't in there when I took the pics. Had a hold of him though, he is bloody strong!!


----------



## LauraN

TianRunty said:


> never been there yet, only ever been in the aquatic centre reptile shop wise. can't wait til I have an excuse to go through and have a visit. this new viv needs decorating, think i'll have a look in there for stuff :whistling2:


You should def get yourself through to Fife to visit Serpentus.

It's a fantastic shop, I'm in there all the time. Can't keep away lol.

Bet you won't be able to leave without buying something : victory:


----------



## TianRunty

if i had my way i'd come back with something live but the g/fs say otherwise :whip::bash:


----------



## LauraN

TianRunty said:


> if i had my way i'd come back with something live but the g/fs say otherwise :whip::bash:


 
Ignore the gf lol. Follow your instincts :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TianRunty

my instincts say to not end up sleeping in the shed! lol


----------



## unrealjill

Those are strong instincts and I have a feeling they are accurate... its called the Gift of Fear, there's a book on it


----------



## TianRunty

apparently I chose correctly, so far i'm allowed in the house lol. now to see how i behave once we're there:bash:


----------



## LauraN

TianRunty said:


> apparently I chose correctly, so far i'm allowed in the house lol. now to see how i behave once we're there:bash:


Lol, good luck. I'm sure you will manage to persued her eventually once your there and see all the gorgeous animals :flrt:


----------



## Lynne

they will also help out if you have non feeders. i have had quite a bit of personal upset recently, and they took a wee non feeding royal in. i got her back strike feeding, and they now have a wee male in who is a terrible feeder. i dunno how i will ever repay these guys.


----------



## Lynne

oh..... and shelley......post it!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Reaper941

It's a great place :no1:
I go quite a bit... Well... Try :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Any idea how much the Cresties were?


----------



## weeminx

butterfly said:


> oh..... and shelley......post it!!!!!:2thumb:


:lol2: if i post it...ill get banned fae the shop.
:lol2:

ok....if i post it..will you add my list of food to your big list of food??


----------



## sparkle

weeminx said:


> :lol2: if i post it...ill get banned fae the shop.
> :lol2:
> 
> ok....if i post it..will you add my list of food to your big list of food??


 
hi shelley sorry to hijak the thread hows your new iggie doing x


----------



## weeminx

sparkle said:


> hi shelley sorry to hijak the thread hows your new iggie doing x


hiya doll.hes doing absolutly fantastic....
he loves his new house....hes bobbing and shaking his head all the time.hes been swimming and hes filling out.
he had a check up at the evts and he has had mbd in the past.he has bow legs and keeps tripping him self up but hes gotton used to all the climbing and not fallen off any of the logs and shelves.
my female isnt fazed by having him there if anything it has done her the world of good.
he favours men to women...which is a bit of a pain in the butt...if a man goes to clap him he pushes right up against the hand and gets right into it...but if i go clap him he moves away.lol looks like im going to have to start talking to him in a deep voice.
its great seeing him swim he loves it and its doing his bones the world of good.:no1:


----------



## Lynne

weeminx said:


> :lol2: if i post it...ill get banned fae the shop.
> :lol2:
> 
> ok....if i post it..will you add my list of food to your big list of food??


i will i will!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## weeminx

:lol2:
its a defo no no on the posting :lol2:


----------



## Leeann_

Great shop, Ryan and Nickie are really helpful, we gout our royal,common, argentine rainbow, veiled charm and my wee horned frog from there. 
Leeann


----------



## Gogs

Know this is an old thread but after reading i visited Serpentus myself after being thrown in the deep end with 2 beardies heading my way, with no suitable housing and absolutely no knowledge... aarrrggh!

Thanks to all staff at Serpentus and some friendly customers i now have everything i need for my beauties at reasonable cost with lots of free information and advice also.
Left the shop feeling confident and am now settled with my beardies 

Can't recommend this shop enough, has some amazing reptiles all healthy looking in immaculately clean housing. Staff always have time for a chat about any worries/queries a customer might have and on top of all that they'll make u a brew!!
What more could u ask for lol.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

i know this is an old thread but i heard some good things recently so i'm off to visit them today with my Dad just for a nosey about.

I'll hopefully have good things to say when we get back


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i know this is an old thread but i heard some good things recently so i'm off to visit them today with my Dad just for a nosey about.
> 
> I'll hopefully have good things to say when we get back


 you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

awsome place! highly recommended! extremely lovely people and the place was very clean, the animals all looked very well cared for and we hung around for a chat for quite a wee while.

and my dad loved it aswell and hes hard to please lmao


----------



## Jammyja

I'm getting my beardie in there on friday


----------



## Amanda Wight

Just out of curiosity, what stuff did they have for sale, last time i was in, most stuff was "sold" or "not for sale", have they got most of this stuff moved on? Thanks


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

last time i was there they had plenty for sale, quite a wide selection of animals.


----------



## Fordyl2k

Got my crestie from them at the start of January. Had a few cresties and gargoyles + lots of snakes and other bigger lizards but cant remember exactly what time. Anyways to sum it up they had a very good selection.
cheers,
Ryan


----------

